# Freezing ginger



## Cook_19981 (Nov 14, 2012)

I freeze ginger all the time. When I thaw it to use, it seems waterlogged and soft. Is there any solution? I understand that it has a high water content...


----------



## CraigC (Nov 14, 2012)

Probably not. Liquid expands as it freezes. In the case of the liquid being held within cells, the cell walls are breached when it freezes. When defrosted the cells can nolonger contain the liquid. We tend to buy loose ginger and only break off what we think we'll need from the hand.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2012)

Cook_19981 said:


> I freeze ginger all the time. When I thaw it to use, it seems waterlogged and soft. Is there any solution? I understand that it has a high water content...




I used to freeze ginger and just grate frozen ginger with a microplane.  

Now I just peel the fresh ginger, break it up into pieces and submerge it in a plastic container of dry sherry in the fridge.  This way you get ready-to-use ginger for a dish and ginger flavored dry sherry too.  Ginger kept this way will last forever.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I used to freeze ginger and just grate frozen ginger with a microplane.
> 
> Now I just peel the fresh ginger, break it up into pieces and submerge it in a plastic container of dry sherry in the fridge. This way you get ready-to-use ginger for a dish and ginger flavored dry sherry too. Ginger kept this way will last forever.


 
Ginger flavoured sherry, that could be nice 

I freeze my ginger whole and finely grate into dishes while still frozen.


----------



## Lardeffect (Nov 14, 2012)

The only solution would be to freeze it very fast, but it is impossible without special equipment. The taste does not suffer, so you can grate it while still frozen into the dish.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 14, 2012)

I had the same problem and solved it by grating it with my box grater, skin and all, when I brought it home from the store. 

I put it in a plastic bag flattened out in the freezer.  

Now I just break off a piece when I want to use some.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in the "freeze it" camp. I use a microplane to grate it. If I know I'm going to make something where I want sliced ginger, I buy it fresh. I find using a spoon to peel it is the easiest way to peel it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I am in the "freeze it" camp. I use a microplane to grate it. If I know I'm going to make something where I want sliced ginger, I buy it fresh. I find using a spoon to peel it is the easiest way to peel it.



+1

Will have to try the sherry ginger storage.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought some in a tube from the Asian market on a whim, I was shocked at how good and pungent it was.  It lasted a few months in the fridge.  I don't believe that it contained any additives.  This is my go-to ginger now.  And that reminds me that I need to go buy more!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> I bought some in a tube from the Asian market on a whim, I was shocked at how good and pungent it was.  It lasted a few months in the fridge.  I don't believe that it contained any additives.  This is my go-to ginger now.  And that reminds me that I need to go buy more!



Hmm.  Will have to add it to my list of tube-ofs:  tube of tomato paste, tube of anchovy paste, tube of garlic paste, now tube of ginger paste!  (along with tube of toothpaste, not interchangeable, got it).

Thanks, Bakechef!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 15, 2012)

My partner is such a ginger fanatic, he would brush his teeth with ginger if I let him!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 15, 2012)

We typically just buy what we need but I have seen the Sherry idea before and have been tempted to try it.  

Andy, does the sherry affect the taste of the ginger at all?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2012)

JMediger said:


> We typically just buy what we need but I have seen the Sherry idea before and have been tempted to try it.
> 
> Andy, does the sherry affect the taste of the ginger at all?




Not that I can tell.  I got this tip from Jennyema years ago.  Other members also endorsed the idea as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2012)

JMediger said:


> We typically just buy what we need but I have seen the Sherry idea before and have been tempted to try it.
> 
> Andy, does the sherry affect the taste of the ginger at all?



I've been storing ginger in sherry for many years as well. It's a staple for me - I just like to have it on hand for whenever I feel like making a stir-fry. Ginger is very dense, so I don't think the sherry affects the flavor at all. It works great.


----------

